# امتحان في التدقيق الداخلي لل Ohsas 18000



## hjebril (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم:
التحقت بدورة عن التدقيق الداخلي لل Ohsas 18000 وبها امتحان ، اريد منكم المساعدة في الحصول على امتحانات تجريبية مع اجاباتها في التدقيق الداخلي لل 18000 كي اتمكن من النجاح بالامتحان.
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد فوزى (25 يوليو 2007)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu6kTC...sas-18001-occupational-health-and-safety.com/
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu6kTC...EXP=1185438611/**http://18000.drkeyboard.com/
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu6kTC...www.caliso9000.com/OHSAS18000_consulting.html


----------



## eng_mostafaa (25 يوليو 2007)

_*ممكن مواصفة الOSHAS 18001 و ISO14001 يا ريبت الى معاه يبعتهالنا *_


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخ محمد فوزي


----------

